# Consolidated Short Arc & HID spotlight Lux readings



## ma_sha1 (Mar 26, 2011)

There are lots of beam shots but very little measured [email protected] 1 meter (CP) data on high out-put spot lights, *This thread is dedicated to real world lux reading data of HID & Short Arc spot lights*. 
Ma_sha1 Lux readings are measured at 10 meter distance unless stated otherwise. 
*Equation* to convert CP from lux reading @ X meters: *CP= [email protected] X meter times square of X*
Example: Lux meter reads 10,000lux @ 10 meter distance, CP=10,000x10x10= 1 Million CP
Generally speaking, measure at 0.1X meters if its XK lux. If light is 10K lux or less, measure at 1 meter. 
If light ~50K lux or less, measure at 5 meters. 100K lux, measure at 10 meters, > 1 million Lux, measure at 50-100 meters or more. >10 Million lux, measure at 100 meters or further. 

 *Short Arc *(ma_sha1 short arc lux reading are from Extech EA30 lux meter)


*Swan Blaster*: *260W Hi Pressure Mercury short Arc, 9.6" Hi End reflector *- *TB Completed*
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...de-Tank-Light-The-Swan-Blaster-260W-Short-Arc

*Maxa Blaster: 100W Mercury short Arc, 9" Hi End reflector -52 Million CP
*(Measured by RA @ >100 meter distance)
*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?125819-NOT-JUST-ANOTHER-THOR-MOD-!!-(the-Maxablaster!)

**Moon Blaster: 120W Hi Pressure Mercury short Arc, 9" reflector -**16.1 Million CP*
(Measured by ma_sha1 @ 100 meter distance)
*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?307615-Blitz-Short-Arc-The-Moon-Blaster
*16.7 Million CP when measured @ 10 meter distance

*Mega Blaster: 120W High Pressure Mercury short Arc, 4.5" Aspheric lens-**5.0 Million CP*
(Measured by ma_sha1 @ 100 meter distance)
*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-arc-mod-MegaRay-style&highlight=mega+blaster
*5.5 Million CP when measured @ 10 meter distance
*
Maxa Beam Gen II** #1**: 75W Xenon short Arc, 5" Hi End Reflector --**2.3 Million CP*
(Measured by ma_sha1 @ 100 meter distance)
2.3 Million CP when measured @ 30 meter; 1.7 Million CP when measured @ 10 meter. 
*
Maxa Beam Gen II, #2: 75W Xenon short Arc, 5" Hi End Reflector **--3.2 Million cp
*(Measured by ma_sha1 @ 200ft/61 meter distance); 2.1 Million CP when measured @ 10 meter. 

*Maxa Beam Gen II, #2 with Gen III lamp: 75W Xenon short Arc, **UXL-*_*75PB* _*lamp **-**6.1 Million cp
*(Measured by ma_sha1 @ 200ft/61 meter distance); 4.6 Million CP when measured @ 10 meter

*Maxa Beam Gen II, #3 with **UXL-75XE* *lamp: 75W Xenon short Arc,**-**7.1 Million cp
*(Measured by echo63 @ 160 meter distance)
*
**150W Military Xenon short Arc: 6" Hi End Reflector --**0.8 Million CP*
(Measured by ma_sha1 @ 100 meter distance), 1.1 Million CP when measured @ 10 meter distance. *
*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-King-of-throw-for-Portable-production-lights
*
Franken Mag short Arc: 50W UHP short Arc, 4" Nighthunter II Reflector --**0.5 Million CP*
(Measured by ma_sha1 @ 10 meter distance)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313112-Move-over-SureFire-there-is-a-new-Beast-in-Town!-500-000-lux-1-meter


 *HID & Hi Power Halogen Spotlight True CPs for reference. 
* 
*Extreme Throw Incans:*
*MagDaddy* PAR 46 HIR: *>400,000 cp, 130W, 5.75" Reflector **sealed beam** H7680 HIR *(Measured by ma_sha1)
*Platinum* *Thor 15 Million *CP Halogen*: 380,000 cp* (Maxablaster host): 130W, *9" reflector*  (Measured by RA)
Several *other 15 Million cp *halogen spotlights: *Non went above 400,000 CP*, unknown but *large reflector sizes* (Measured by RA)
*Thor 10 Million* CP Halogen: *183,000 CP *100w, *7" reflector* (measured by mtbkndad & calculated by RA) 

* High Power HIDs
**
SanMak SM5500 **100W Mod,* *13" Reflector*, * 2.97 *million cps, (Measured by The_Driver @ 10 Meter)*
Mozo Mega* *HID*,* 75W Mod,* *6" Reflector*, *Philips 4300K lamp 1.7 million cps*. (Measured by Ma_sha1)*
BVH Vector 192 150W Mod* (2x 75W) *Twin 4" reflector* 2x DL-50 lamp *1.65 Million CPs*.(Colonel Sanders @10 M) 
*Sanmak SM5200*, *100W Mod, 6" reflector, 6000K bulb, ~1.25 million cps.* (by 2100/12.5M/Dx meter)
*Sanmak SM5200*, *100W Mod, 6" reflector, 3400K bulb**, ~1.35 million cps.* (by 2100/12.5M/Dx meter)
*Barn Burner 75W HID with stock DL50 lamp, 4.25" reflector: 988,000 cp* (Measured by Colonel Sanders @10M)
*Barn Burner 75W HID with stock DL50 lamp, 4.25" reflector: 750,000 cp *(Measured by That Guy)
*Barn Burner 75W HID with stock DL50 lamp, 4.25" reflector: 4-500,000 cp* *(estimated by Flashanator based on Dec 2007 shootout)http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...=199989&page=2
*Mozo Mini Barn Burner mod*, *75W HID *, *4" reflector**: 552,000 cp * (Measured by ma_sha1)
*Polarion* *Night Reaper CWSL*, *50W HID* *3" Reflector*: *506,000* *cp* (Measured by 2100 @ 45 meters)
*Polarion X1*, *40W HID*, *3" reflector*: *400,000 cp* (measured by mtbkndad & calculated by RA) 

* Regular Power HIDs (30/35W)
**
>5" Reflector group
*...*POB HID, 6" Reflector* >*400,000 cp* , ebay 4300K lamp (measured by Petrev)
...*Mozo Mega* *HID*, *6" Reflector* *430,000 cp*, stock 6000K lamp (Measured by Ma_sha1)
...*Mozo* *L35 clone *in *5.75" Par 46 HIR Reflector* *275,000 cp * (Measured by ma_sha1)

 *4" Reflector Group*
*...Titanium Innovations **L35 *35W HID, 4" Reflector*: ** 225,000 CP * (Measured by selfbuilt)
...*N30 HID* 4" reflector, *250,000 cp* (measured by mtbkndad & calculated by RA) 
 *...Mozo L35 Clone*, 35W HID, 4" reflector*: 180,000 cp * (Measured by ma_sha1)

*3" or smaller Reflector Group*
--*Fire-Foxes III*(火狐2012)*. 40W HID**, *3" reflector: *225,000 cp* (1st pre-production unit, Measured by ma_sha1)
--*Fire-Foxes III*(火狐2012)*. 40W HID**, *3" reflector: *224,000 cp* (Measured by Colonel Sanders @ 10m)
--*Fire-Foxes I *(火狐2009), *35W HID *2.6" SMO, Peeled naked bulb, *148,500* cp (measured by shinetop, 3 meters) 
--*Fire-Foxes I *(火狐2009)* 35W HID**, *2.6" SMO, Peeled naked bulb: *100,000 cp* (Measured by ma_sha1)
--*Fire-Foxes I *(火狐2009) *35W HID**, *2.6" SMO, Peeled naked bulb: *115,000 cp* (2nd unit Measured by ma_sha1)

--*Xeccon SSK-33* 2-mode HID, 3" reflector *35W mode*: *135,000 cp* (Measured by ma_sha1) 
--*Xeccon SSK-33* 2-mode HID, 3" reflector *28W mode*: * 96,000 cp* (Measured by ma_sha1) 

--*MicroFire Warrior III* 3" OP reflector *53,000 cp*  (measured by MorePower)
--*MicroFire Warrior III* OP-polished reflector *92,000 cp*(measured by MorePower)
--*MicroFire Warrior III* 3" SMO reflector, *108,000 cp *(measured by shinetop, 3 meters)
--6600mAH *ebay HID 35W*, 3" SMO reflector, *103,500 cp* (measured by shinetop, 3 meters)

*Low Power HIDs: 25W or less*
*...24W Tactical HID*- *40,000 cp* (measured by jirik_cz)
*...24W Oracle HID, OP reflector*- *45,000 cp* (measured by ma_sha1)
*...ledpwr's 14W DC HID maglite*, peeled bulb, Anode Focus, SMO *330,000* cp.
*...**Ra's 10W Mini DC HID*, peeled bulb, Anode Focus, SMO *250,000* cp.


----------



## saabluster (Apr 21, 2011)

Subscribed! This is a great idea. You should do this with LED lights as well. Nice having all the info in one spot.:thumbsup:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! I have some led lux scattered around in my threads & there are a lot more led lux scattered around CPF, but my main interests have left LED. May be you should start a LED lux collection? 

I started collecting the HID lux because I can hardly find any real numbers when I started moving toward bigger spot light mods. There are boat loads of beam shots & full of confusions & mis conceptions, took me a while to sort things out for my own understanding. Much more messy compared to the LED area.

No body believed me when I first reported Gen II Maxa Beam numbers, yet no one ever measured & published any numbers. I just got my 2nd gen II Maxa Beam, measured again, yep, in line with my first one.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 3, 2011)

Some new updates, added *second Maxa Beam* lux measurements. 
Both lights are Gen II, factory rated 6 Million CP models. 
Both Maxa Beam measured a little over 2 Million cps in my Extech EA30 lux meter. (#2 still need longer distance lux, I only have the 10 meter lux for now)

Added Xeccon 35W/28W 2-mode HID: 
--Xeccon SSK-33 2-mode HID, 3" reflector *35W mode*: *135,000 cp* (Measured by ma_sha1) 
--Xeccon SSK-33 2-mode HID, 3" reflector *28W mode*: * 96,000 cp* (Measured by ma_sha1)

More info about this light here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314267-XECCON-SSK-33-Hard-Anodized-HID-35W-28W


----------



## Patriot (May 3, 2011)

I'm not sure how I missed this before but this is a great data base! Couldn't help but notice that the figures seem a bit low compared to Ra's, mtbkndad's and Peakbeams own specifications of cp similar lights. You and Peakbeam for example both measure at about the same distance which makes me wonder about the 1/8 discrepancy ratio. Any thoughts?

I like sabbluster's idea of including LED's as well, although that would be an incredible amount of work. I measured the SR90 at 115,000 at 10M using your own adjustment method for the DX meter.


----------



## DM51 (May 3, 2011)

Excellent work ma_sha1 - a very interesting and useful resource! 

I've added it to the Spotlights & HID - Threads of Interest sticky.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 3, 2011)

Patriot said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this before but this is a great data base! Couldn't help but notice that the figures seem a bit low compared to Ra's, mtbkndad's and Peakbeams own specifications of cp similar lights. You and Peakbeam for example both measure at about the same distance which makes me wonder about the 1/8 discrepancy ratio. Any thoughts?


 
Thanks, I don't really know. One way to find that out is to reciprocally read each other's lights, they read mine & I read theirs, with such expensive lights, I doubt this is going to happen.

Another way is to see more CPFer go out & measure their MB with a lux meter, with enough data, the truth will come out even w/o direct reciprocal measurements. 

Can you imagine my Moon Blaster been read by Peak's Beam's lux meter? with the 8x Conversion ratio, my 16 Million cp 120W P-VIP/ 9" reflector Moon Blaster will tun into 128 Million cps, over taking Ra's Maxa blaster for the #1 spot 

I am about to install a G3 lamp, will publish an improvement data soon.



DM51 said:


> Excellent work ma_sha1 - a very interesting and useful resource!
> 
> I've added it to the Spotlights & HID - Threads of Interest sticky.


 

Thank you sir, a big honor getting in on the sticky list lovecpf


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 3, 2011)

Getting ready to install the G3 lamp on Gen II Maxa Beam #2, so I went out did longer distance *before* lux

*New udate: 

Maxa Beam Gen II, #2: 75W Xenon short Arc, 5" Hi End Reflector **--3.2 Million cp
*(Measured by ma_sha1 @ 200ft/61 meter distance)


----------



## Patriot (May 4, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> *
> Maxa Beam Gen II, #2: 75W Xenon short Arc, 5" Hi End Reflector **--3.2 Million cp
> *(Measured by ma_sha1 @ 200ft/61 meter distance)


 

Nice result and your highest MB reading yet! That's a nice gain from the G3 lamp. Thanks for the update!


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 4, 2011)

Patriot said:


> Nice result and your highest MB reading yet! That's a nice gain from the G3 lamp. Thanks for the update!


 
G3 lamp not installed yet. This is the BEFORE data, on g2 stock lamp, lux @ 61 meters., Previously I had the #2 light read only at 10 meters.

Max Beam #1, G2 Stock. 10 meter lux 1.7 Million ----- 100 meter lux 2.3 Million
Maxa Beam #2, G2 Stock. 10 meter lux 2.1 Million ---- 61 meter lux 3.2 Million

Gen 3 lamp upgrade on Maxa Beam #2 coming soon...


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 4, 2011)

Gen III lamp on Top, Gen II lamp at bottom:






The Gen III lamp has been installed, but it won't focus to the spot, turns out that the Gen III lamp needs to be push forward more than the Gen II lamp to get to the optimized spot focus. 

This can be achieved by pulling the lamp out a bit but the front spring is pushing it back after 
the front glass window being installed. In order for it to stay, I ended up cutting about 5mm of spring out to reduce the pressure. Finally, I was able to get a nice spot & it looks a lot brighter than before.

Just when I popped a bottle of beer ready to chill out & do some lux measurements, see how much improvements I got, the up/dowm center mechanism crapped out, I lost the spot completely.

To repair that up/down mechanism, I had to take the head out, turns out the centering screw stripped its socket. I found a nut that works & JB welded above the stripped hole. 
Got to wait for it to cure overnight now.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 5, 2011)

New update:

*Maxa Beam Gen II, #2 with Gen III lamp: 75W Xenon short Arc, 5" Hi End Reflector* 6.1 million Cps (Measured at 61 meter distance)
4.6 Million CP when measured @ 10 meter 

it doubled the lux of before on stock Gen II lamp,
The optimized focus made spot much smaller as well. My "simply pulling the lamp out" method on the post above didn't work, the lamp slided back when I was done. In the end, I installed a 3-4mm "spacer" to the bottom side of the Gen II lamp,
that way it can't slide back & I was able to achieve ideal focus.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 30, 2011)

Finally. the Short Arc Shoot out is here! Across the Ocean 0.9 Mile to Fort Gorges:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...out-2011-The-Short-Arcs&p=3657826#post3657826


----------



## Ra (May 30, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> New update:
> 
> *Maxa Beam Gen II, #2 with Gen III lamp: 75W Xenon short Arc, 5" Hi End Reflector* 6.1 million Cps (Measured at 61 meter distance)
> 4.6 Million CP when measured @ 10 meter
> ...


 
ma_sha, Have you completely forgotten my remarks about 'optical arc displacement', months and months ago...??????????
And, it was not the optimized focus that made the spot smaller, but the abcence of 'OAD' !!

Never mind... You solved the problem.

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 30, 2011)

Ra, 

You are absolutely correct, I forgot to mention the new lamp solved the *optical arc displacement* issues from the old straight tube lamp. My apologies 

I wonder if the lack of OCD might in turn helped made the smaller focused spot possible? 
neither one of my stock maxa beam can focus the spot this small.


----------



## Ra (May 30, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Ra,
> 
> You are absolutely correct, I forgot to mention the new lamp solved the *optical arc displacement* issues
> from the old straight tube lamp. My apologies
> ...


 
Apologies accepted!

Remember that the arc-area resonsible for throw, happens to be extremely small (a few 1/100 of a mm!)
Small enough to show different results, even within the narrow tolerances of the electroformed reflectors and round shaped bulbs!
So you cannot compare different Maxabeams on focused spot geometry, they all will be different!
The more perfect the reflector, combined with the total abcence of OAD, the smaller your spot will be (at infinnity..)

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## 2100 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ma_sha, would you want to add the CSWL night reaper? IIRC what i saw is a 3" reflector. Measurement is about 2 mins mark. 900k, DX meter. 250 lux max at 60 metres. Unfortunately the PH50 is not in the country so i could not measure that.

I have the 60m spot marked out, i can go there again to do my other lights.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sure, I added it to the list. Can you measure it again when you do the other HIDs? See how it go up against your *Sanmak SM5200*, *100W Mod, may be use the Sanmark to calibrated it?*
The 900Klux seems to be High for the 3" reflector/50W, long arc HID. It's even higher than the 75W/4.25" reflector Barn Burner,
also more than 2x the lux than Polarion X1 (40W), which already is a super performer with Polarion 3" High quality reflector, maybe you got a super duper performer? 10W more power would not make than much gain.


----------



## xul (Sep 2, 2011)

I assume white copy paper was your target surface?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just added 3 more HID flashlight lux, those were measured by shinetop, the man behind the Fire-Fox 1, the world's smallest 35W HID.

--*MicroFire Warrior III* 3" SMO reflector, *108,000 cp *(measured by shinetop, 3 meters)
--6600mAH *ebay HID 35W*, 3" SMO reflector, *103,500 cp* (measured by shinetop, 3 meters)
--*Fire-Foxes 1*(火狐2009), 2.6" SMO, Peeled naked bulb, *148,500* cp (measured by shinetop, 3 meters)


----------



## 2100 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sure....i thought it is high too. That's what triode888 and I got (it is triode888's). I can double check against my M3X Olight/TK70/Aliexpress 65W. It is 250 @ 60m, can't be a wrong reading as the DX meter goes 200 (it would not give a reading here, so it could not have been 25.0), 2000 and 20000. Can't be low batt as i just changed energizer cells. I'll verify again. I'll see if there are any reflective surfaces, but unlikely (that'd also show up with my HIDs when i verify again)

We measured the Surefire UBT3 TIRed XM-L. It calculates out to be 61k, 17.0 at 60m.


----------



## 2100 (Sep 3, 2011)

Good news, found the error. It is not 60m, but 45m. My tape measure is 7.50m, so i guess got messed up there and measured twice more (lost count or something). 45m is correct, i verified twice.

250 x 45^2 = 506k for the CSWL night reaper. Measured at 2 min mark approx (triode888 mentioned it drops to 40W after 10 mins)

Surefire UB3T is 17 x 45^2 = 34425. DX meter pls.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Correction Applied!

Thanks so much 2100, 500K is still extremely impressive, about the same throw as the Franken Mag shot arc I made, which is also 50W but runs on UHP short arc lamp. The number make perfect sense vs. the 400K lux Polarion X1.

UB3T using TIR is also very impressive, just shy of 2.8A/rebel SMO XML throw, but many love the TIR beam.


----------



## 2100 (Sep 5, 2011)

No problem. BTW if anyone is wondering how did the UB3T land here, the guy got a sister in US and she bought + brought it here.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 5, 2011)

2100 said:


> No problem. BTW if anyone is wondering how did the UB3T land here, the guy got a sister in US and she bought + brought it here.


All sound perfect except the timing, right when the M6LT getting released


----------



## Echo63 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just got back from testing my Maxabeam (gen2 with parkerVH adapters and Ushio UXL-75XE bulb)
I'm using a photographic light meter, which reads in EV at 100 iso and can be easily converted to lux using charts found on the Internet
- the numbers I got were 6EV (160 lux) at 150m For 3.6 million cp on low
And 7 EV (320 lux) at 150m for 7.2 million CP on high 

(carefully focused for the brightest beam, then aimed at my wife, who read the meter)

There may be errors though, although I did try 3 times for each setting, and averaged the numbers


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Added to the list. Your numbers are pretty close to mine* with UXL-*_*75PB* _*lamp * measured at 61 meter.
I think you did it right although the method is unusual.


----------



## Echo63 (Nov 13, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Added to the list. Your numbers are pretty close to mine* with UXL-*_*75PB* _*lamp * measured at 61 meter.
> I think you did it right although the method is unusual.



the method is unusual only because of the tools i have, if i had a normal Luxmeter i would have tested it ages ago.
Glad i did it right and its pretty close to what others have measured.
the bulb was freshly adjusted at a reasonable distance the night before too, a little knock and the CP will drop dramatically as the Arc is no longer at the correct focal point

and i think you made a mistake in the listing 
*Maxa Beam Gen II, #3 with **UXL-75XE* *lamp: 75W Xenon short Arc, **UXL-*_*75PB* _*lamp **-**7.1 Million cp
*(Measured by echo63 @ 160 meter distance)

specifically the *UXL-*_*75PB* _*lamp **-**7.1 Million cp *its a UXL-75XE lamp


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Good catch! Corrected.


----------



## TheRealDoodle (Dec 16, 2011)

anyone measure the xeccon ssk-20s 35/55/75w HID ?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jun 23, 2012)

We should add the Fire Fox III and Magic Fire Scorpion to this list. I clocked 224k measured at 10m with my FF3. :thumbsup:

Maybe Fritz should add his Hand-Sun HID as well.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 23, 2012)

done.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Aug 1, 2012)

I happen to know someone who tested a 150w Vec192 (one with 2 x Barn Burner ballasts with 2 x DL50 Fatboy bulbs) tonight. :devil:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 1, 2012)

let me take a wild guess, it's in the 1-2 million cps range?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Aug 1, 2012)

You are quite correct. I tested the Vec192 against the Barn Burner. Before I spill it, let me preface by saying that my 10m test facility is indoors (garage) in a more or less dust free, bug free, low humidity environment which I think probably helps the numbers a bit over doing it outdoors.

I tested all the way from startup to around 2min so wherever the peak was, I got it. Does this make a difference compared to just checking at 2 min? I doubt it but just sayin'. I know my Barn Burner numbers are higher than what others have reported but I do think that my meter is accurate so that's why the long preface.

Anyway...

Barn Burner *988K* *cp*
Vec192 *1.65m cp*


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Added both lights into the Lux collection!

Now you've seen enough 1-2 million cps lights, you need to see what 16 million cps looks like, cross that off your bucket list :naughty:


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmmm....I don't see a FF4 on the list. I just so happened to have had one arrive at my door yesterday so stay tuned...


----------



## The_Driver (Feb 12, 2014)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Hmmm....I don't see a FF4 on the list. I just so happened to have had one arrive at my door yesterday so stay tuned...



I believe it's around 300klux. Guys in the German TLF forum have measured it.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 12, 2014)

The_Driver said:


> I believe it's around 300klux. Guys in the German TLF forum have measured it.



That's great throw performance from something so compact not to mention the great lumen output, too.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Feb 12, 2014)

I think Lips tested it at something like 430k if memory serves. It can depend much on the bulb alignment and of course the testing equipment and procedure (different distances can show different readings depending on at what distance the beam comes together the best.)


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 12, 2014)

I wonder if anyone has access to two or three to get an average and compare apples to apples by having the same meter, distance, ambient light, etc.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Feb 13, 2014)

I got 387k at 10m from the FF4. :thumbsup: However, I think there may be a little more in it as I don't really think the EagleTac 3400s (protected) are quite ideal for supplying the voltage and I believe that costs some ballast efficiency. I'll report back again with better cells.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok, I retested the FF4 using LG 18650D1 cells at 4.25v/cell (they can be charged to 4.35v but I don't have a means to do so yet) and got 402k at 10m. No doubt, the protected Panasonic B cells were holding it back a bit. I'll try again when I can fully charge these cells. I also believe that this particular light could use a little re-focusing which I will likely play with at some point.

P.S....*ADD THIS LIGHT TO THE LIST ALREADY Ma_Sha!*


----------



## hahoo (Dec 21, 2019)

ma_sha1 said:


> Thanks! I have some led lux scattered around in my threads & there are a lot more led lux scattered around CPF, but my main interests have left LED. May be you should start a LED lux collection?
> 
> I started collecting the HID lux because I can hardly find any real numbers when I started moving toward bigger spot light mods. There are boat loads of beam shots & full of confusions & mis conceptions, took me a while to sort things out for my own understanding. Much more messy compared to the LED area.
> 
> No body believed me when I first reported Gen II Maxa Beam numbers, yet no one ever measured & published any numbers. I just got my 2nd gen II Maxa Beam, measured again, yep, in line with my first one.



yeah, that 12 mill cp they advertise , is hard to believe for sure.
your numbers look more realistic
thanks for doing this!
btw, i know this is many years later, but i just bought the acebeam k-75 , 6000 lumens, and 1.6 mill cp, and its unreal.
hard to believe its come this far with leds.


----------

